# welding project,island kitchen



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

lotta harbor freight tools used,except for the millermatic 175,,complete with dingle balls,lol.....powder coated,waiting for the bottom shelve.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*table*

wow..thats really nice. good job.
how much to power coat it and where did you have it done?


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice quality work. Looks great!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks gents...100 bucks for powder coat..in austin....pm me if you need the name


----------

